# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  VOIP - Software - Windows

## ypolitis

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω για την ύπαρξη 2 προγραμμάτων που κάνουν την δουλειά της κατεύθυνσης των κλήσεων προς τους πελάτες, ανάλογα με το όνομα τους, άμεση καταχώρηση πελατών, δημιουργία τηλεφωνικών αριθμών ή παρωνυμίων για εσάς και τους πελάτες σας, επέκταση ενός τοπικού τηλεφωνικού δικτύου συνδέοντας κι άλλους Gatekeepers με τον δικό σας και τέλος σύνδεση των Gatekeepers σας με το αστικό τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

Και τα 2 προγράμματα είναι για τους φίλους που δεν θέλουν να μεταπηδήσουν στο Linux (δεν έχω τίποτα με το συγκεκριμένο OS, αντιθέτως).

1. Dual Gatekeeper

Μια πολύ καλή λύση για Windows με δυνατότητα σύνδεσης Gatekeepers μεταξύ τους, έχει δοκιμαστεί με NetMeeting και δουλεύει. Δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί με VOIP τηλέφωνα και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι υποστηρίζονται.

2. Kerio Gatekeeper

Η ναυαρχίδα VOIP Gatekeeper λογισμικού. Παρέχει πολλές δυνατότητες και χρειάζεται λίγη ώρα για το στήσιμο του, χωρίς να χαρακτηρίζεται δύσχρηστο. Επίσης έχει δοκιμαστεί και δουλεύει. 

Δεν έχω στα χέρια μια VOIP τερματική συσκευή, προς το παρόν, και γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να τα δοκιμάσω στη συμπεριφορά τους με τερματικές συσκευές.

Παρακαλώ όποιοι πραγματοποιήσουν δοκιμές να ανακοινώσουν τα αποτελέσματα.

Ευχαριστώ.


Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Μυτιλήνης

http://www.wireless-mytil.net

Wireless Network Mytilene

----------


## papashark

Εάν κοιτάξεις λίγο προς τα πίσω, υπάρχουν διάφορες πληροφορίες για αυτά τα προγράμματα.

Το πρώτο το χρησιμοποιήσα εγώ και έπαιξε αρκετά καλά και με win-pc και με τα ΑΤΑ.

----------


## ypolitis

ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ Papashark. 

Θα το τσεκάρω. Είμαι μέσα και στην παραγγελία ATA και περιμένω να μαζευτούμε.

----------


## papashark

Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι έχουμε πάρει μια απόφαση (που δεν είναι άμμεσα δεσμευτική για όλο τον κόσμο) να υπάρχει περιορισμένος αριθμός GK στο δύκτιο και μάλιστα έχουμε πει για 5 σε συγκεκριμένους κόμβους.

----------


## ypolitis

Papashark μάλλον κατάλαβες λάθος. 

Όπως βλέπεις από την υπογραφή μου είμαι εκτός Αθηνών το περισσότερο διάστημα γι' αυτό και ενδιαφέρομαι για την κάλυψη me VOIP στην πόλη μου, απλά παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα σε όλα τα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα της χώρας με σκοπό τη συνεργασία και την ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών καθώς και την σύναψη συνεργασιών με ανθρώπους με μεράκι για τους Η/Υ. 

Άλλωστε δεν θα αργήσει και πολύ ο καιρός που όλοι μας (όλα τα wlan της χώρας) θα συνδεθούμε σε ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο LAN με Internet - VOIP - FTP, με τις ολοένα αυξανόμενες ταχύτητες δε μπορεί και video.

Ακόμα κι αν ήμουνα Αθήνα όμως, θα έστηνα 2 gatekeepers για να δω πως δουλεύουν μεταξύ τους κι αν υπήρχε μελλοντικά ανάγκη θα κάλυπτα την περιοχή μου. Σεβαστό το γεγονός ότι το traffic πρέπει να περιοριστεί σε λίγους και καλούς gk. Το έχω διαβάσει άλλωστε και στα posts. 

Σέβομαι τις αποφάσεις ενός συλλόγου.

Συμφωνείς ?

----------


## spirosco

6 θες να πεις.  ::

----------


## papashark

A, καλά.....

Μου αρέσει που κοίταξα να δω εάν είσαι αθήνα ή όχι....  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως ο GK που έχουμε εμείς για Linux παίζει και σε win (η αντιστοιχη έκδωση δηλαδή)

----------


## smarag

Πανο καλησπερα,

Που θα βρω τα παραπανω προγραμματα ?

Φιλικα

Σταύρος

----------


## papashark

Dual Gatekeeper for Windows

Gnugk for linux & windows (αυτό τρέχουμε εμείς)

kerio (δεν μου δουλεύει το λίνκ, υπάρχει και το kerio.com αλλά δεν είμαι σύγουρος εάν είναι το ίδιο)

----------


## ypolitis

Αν έχεις κάποιος από εσάς ένα ftp server στημένο (Ιnternet) ας φτιάξει ένα λογαριασμό με τα εξής στοιχεία:

username: wnm
password: wnm

και θα κάνω upload εκεί το Kerio Gatekeeper. Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sotiris

επειδη ειδα οτι ειναι περιπου 4ΜΒ στειλε το στο [email protected] και θα το αναλαβω εγω μετα...

----------


## ypolitis

Είναι στο email σου.

----------


## sotiris

μολις το πηρα και το εβαλα στην θεση του,στο ftp or dc.
το αρχειο ειναι χωρις το "συνοδευτικο" του,ειναι οπως το βγαζει η εταιρια.

----------


## ypolitis

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για τον *Kerio Gatekeeper* μπορούν να το κατεβάσουν από την ηλ. διεύθυνση:

Πρόγραμμα

http://www.wireless-mytil.net/temp/K...1.0.16-win.exe

Manual

http://www.wireless-mytil.net/temp/K...gk10-en-v1.pdf

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## racer

Αυτό το πρόγραμα είναι shareware? Freeware h warez ? Εάν είναι παράνομο παρακλώ να βγεί απο το forum άμεσα. Περιμένω απάντιση μέχρι σήμερα το απόγευμα αλλιώς θα σβήσω τα URL.

----------


## mindfox

racer, με πρόφτασες.

Είναι shareware, μπορούν να μείνουν τα links.

----------


## sotiris

το προγραμμα ειναι ετσι οπως το δινει η εταιρια που το βγαζει απο το site της,και αναφερω ρητα οτι δεν υπαρχει το c=r-a_c+k  ::  .

αλλα ετσι για τα ματια του κοσμου να παω να κανω ενα edit το προηγουμενο ποστ.

----------


## ypolitis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

το πρόγραμμα είναι shareware και μάλιστα έχει και ημερομηνία λήξεως. Η διάθεση του γίνεται μόνο ως δείγμα για να δούνε οι χρήστες του δικτύου σας τις δυνατότητες του, όπως και να διαβάσουν το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του.

Η διανομή του μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα του Ασύρματου Δικτύου Μυτιλήνης γίνεται μόνο και μόνο επειδή η εταιρία έχει παύσει να το παρουσιάζει σαν προϊόν της και δεν δίνει πια περαιτέρω πληροφορίες γι' αυτό.

Δεν είχα διάθεση να παρουσιάσω κάτι παράνομο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## racer

Οκ, οκ! Εγώ ένα ερότημα έθεσα ::

----------

